# [SOLVED] Unable to open .asd file in Word2010



## Trish.Hanekom (Mar 14, 2013)

Motherboard of my computer has crashed. Have recovered asd document from the hard drive but cannot open it. Have tried changing extension to .docx and this does not work. Tried using openoffice.org open source software but it does not recover the narrative in tables. Would appreciate any help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Unable to open .asd file in Word2010*

Check the properties to make sure there are any bytes in the file. When Windows shuts down, .asd files are supposed to be deleted.


----------



## Trish.Hanekom (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Unable to open .asd file in Word2010*

Thank you for the reply. There are in fact 1093kb in the file which is a similar size to the original file. When I open the original file it says "This file contains links that may refer to other files. Do you want to update the document with data from the linked files". When I say yes the message is "Objects in this document contain links to files that cannot be found. The linked information will not be updated". I recovered both files to an external hard drive so I am working on a different computer to the one on which the documents were created.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Unable to open .asd file in Word2010*

I hope someone else jumps in on this because the only thing I can think of is that Word might have to be on the external drive, but that shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Trish.Hanekom (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Unable to open .asd file in Word2010*

Don't think that will work as I have copied the files to the computer I am working on which does have Word. Thanks for trying!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Unable to open .asd file in Word2010*

The only other thought I have is broken links. I assume this file contains links to other files.


----------



## Trish.Hanekom (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Unable to open .asd file in Word2010*

I suspect that there must be links from the .asd file which is the back up file to the original file which is a .docx file. I do have both files but have not idea how to fix the links. Is there anything you can suggest?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Unable to open .asd file in Word2010*

Although the Open Office solution should have worked for you, take a look at this:
How to Repair a Word Document | eHow.com


----------



## Trish.Hanekom (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Unable to open .asd file in Word2010*

Thank you so much. Managed to recover by changing .asd to .rtf, opening in OpenOffice (tables were scrambled in this format), saving as .osd and inserting file into a word document which unscrambled the tables.


----------

